# Looking for triangular plates



## crankin (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi

I am trying to find some cool triangular plates. I want the edges to be somewhat rounded, not sharp. The best thing I can say is that I want plates like Noodles & Co. restaurants uses, if you are familiar with those. Does anyone know where those can be purchases, or similar? Thanks.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's some on Amazon:
Amazon.com: triangular plate - Home & Garden: Home & Garden
I also recalled seeing some at a restaurant supply house. If I remember where, I'll post it for you. HTH


----------



## crankin (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's the ones I saw:
Porcelain White Triangle dinner plate


----------

